# AW tires...



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,


as far as i can see 9 of 10 AW tires (X-Traction,TJ-500)
are not usable. After a while they ALL have a defect.
They look like they were cut... 

For the rear tires it's no problem cause they are all going to
be exchanged for silicon ones. But spare fronttires are hard to
get. And i don't want to slip on o-rings on every car...

Can anybody confirm this?? Or am i the only one with defect
AW tires?


Kind regards, Ebi


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Thunderjet tires do come out lumpy at times. A couple seconds of burnouts on fine-grit sandpaper will fix that. But don't get anything oily or greasy on them or they'll literally turn to stone.

Xtraction tires are a different story. These appear to be a silicone-rubber mix (AW should use this recipe on the Thunderjets), and I use them almost exclusively. They're better on routed tracks than silicone tires. Also, if you rub them down with vaseline (petroleum jelly), let them sit for a day, then wash 'em off, they will get grippier. 

For front tires, you can still find NOS afx fronts, both wide and thin tires with 'Goodyear' on them. Check e-bay, Jag Hobbies, Slotcar Johnnies, and since you're in Germany....give the Slotmnania guys a yell.


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi there,

thanks for the hints!! As you can see i need to replace the tires. I've tried
o-rings but they don't fit to every body...


Cheers, Ebi


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Also forgot to mention, the Thunderjet tires have little nubs on them (from where they were plucked fron the parts tree). As i said earlier, burnouts on fine sandpaper will take care of that. An excellent replacement for these are Weird Jack's silicones. I know shipping rates are high to your area, but he often does his 'Bag-o-Rejects' promotion where he sells bulk quantities of blemished tires for $10. They're just as good as his 'good' ones, just not shelf-queen good.

And the Xtraction rims also have little nubs you need to sand off. After you do this, they should ride smoother. If your XT still runs a little rocky, you may have untrue rims, which need replacing. 

Here's another site to check out if you need help:

http://www.aurora-afx.nl

He's in the Netherlands.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The issue here isn't lumps and bumps, it's that some of the tires split with age. The old Aurora AFX front tires did the same thing, and the sponge rears turned to dust, albeit over a decade or so. The newer JL/AW tire material appears to degrade much more quickly. Probably a result of the material used to manufacture them and the effects of ozone and UV. All rubber slot car tires seem to have a fairly short shelf life. I have had similar problems with Tyco 440s and HP7s and older Rokars and Cox cars. Some of the newer Mattel tires react with plastic and get flat spots.

On the other hand, I have 40 year old silicone tires that are as good as new.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've never seen this. Even my series one JL tires are still reasonably soft, not dry, and certainly not cracked. an it be light that dries them out like that. Ny cars are in a dark basement most of the time.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I haven't seen this, either. And I have a couple R1 XT cars whose tires are still going strong. The vaseline treatment I give them helps to keep them 'soft'. My cars aren't in a basement, but they're in my tacklebox which retains moisture needed to keep them soft.

I also make it a point to remove the tires from the cars when I'm not running. That way, they won't stretch.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> I've never seen this. Even my series one JL tires are still reasonably soft, not dry, and certainly not cracked. an it be light that dries them out like that. Ny cars are in a dark basement most of the time.


Vampire tires!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Some of my recent vintage AW mid-sized front tires are already split. I keep my cars in a basement but I do have fluorescent lighting. The mid-sized tires are going to be more difficult to replace because of their unique width.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

It would be interesting to see what these tires are reacting to. Flourescent lights emit primarily UVA, while "full spectrum" flourescents used for plants and reptiles emit UVA and UVB..... maybe some other wavelengths as well. If UVA from common flourescent fixtures is the culprit, as it can be photoreactive with all sorts of things, "moisture" of any sort won't prevent the degradation. A thin coat of something that blocks it (vaseline?) might? 

As screw-in flourescents replace incandescents, it could be more of an issue with fading, yellowing, and cracking...... so keep em in in the dark, or behind tempered glass that blocks UV?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Afxtoo, try Weird Jack's or Thunderslicks. They're not too far off width-wise.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> It would be interesting to see what these tires are reacting to. Flourescent lights emit primarily UVA, while "full spectrum" flourescents used for plants and reptiles emit UVA and UVB..... maybe some other wavelengths as well. If UVA from common flourescent fixtures is the culprit, as it can be photoreactive with all sorts of things, "moisture" of any sort won't prevent the degradation. A thin coat of something that blocks it (vaseline?) might?
> 
> As screw-in flourescents replace incandescents, it could be more of an issue with fading, yellowing, and cracking...... so keep em in in the dark, or behind tempered glass that blocks UV?


uhhhhhhh.....sunscreen!...maybe some bullfrog!


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

SplitPoster said:


> so keep em in in the dark, or behind tempered glass that blocks UV?


i will try. Most of my cars live on a shelf near a window.
So time to time the sun hits them. 

But some cars came straight from the dealer with defect tires.
I think the solvent just evaporates...


Greetz, Ebi


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*I have had JL cars do this..*

And AW too... :drunk: 
I will just have to buy more sillies to replace them as they split...

Scott


----------

